# Chan Chi Kee Cutlery on The Layover



## mr drinky (Mar 20, 2012)

I am watching an episode of Bourdain's show, The Layover, and he just visited Chan Chi Kee Cutlery in Hong Kong, also known as CCK. He seemed a little perplexed by cleavers and settled on buying a Peking Duck Slicer. They also brought out a monster piece of cutlery that was made specifically for chopping cow heads off.

Anyhow, I might be going to Hong Kong in May. Anyone been to this shop? 

k.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 20, 2012)

i have dreamed of the head chopper since i saw it...it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....ryan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 21, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> i have dreamed of the head chopper since i saw it...it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....ryan


Got a pic, I want to see


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 21, 2012)

Just took the snap off the TV, so it isn't that good. It almost looks like it rolls into a cylindrical tang for the handle. Or maybe it funnels the blood 

k.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 21, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I am watching an episode of Bourdain's show, The Layover, and he just visited Chan Chi Kee Cutlery in Hong Kong, also known as CCK. He seemed a little perplexed by cleavers and settled on buying a Peking Duck Slicer. They also brought out a monster piece of cutlery that was made specifically for chopping cow heads off.
> 
> Anyhow, I might be going to Hong Kong in May. Anyone been to this shop?
> 
> k.



I have been to this CCK. I bought two vegetable cleavers, one small and one large (misnomer..should be called large and huge). Lots of pots and pans and stuff, not necessarily stuff that would be easy to take with you travelling. Tons of different cleavers but I only really need the vegetable ones. There are some other stores there but nothing super unique. Some have japanese knives and stones. I recall some king stones but I think most chef in HK use these cheaper black sharpening stones...The knives, I don't know what brand they were but they weren't that expensive.

Close by is the cheapest michelin starred restaurant in the world, Tim Ho Wan (dim sum). Very long lineups here but you can get a number and come back in 1-2-3 hours. It was so good we went back 3 times during my 2 week stay. We didnt' mind the wait because nearby we could go to CCK on shanghai street, or also nearby Mong Kok where there is a lot of cheaper shopping along the street. (I mean cheaper than the luxurious malls which are still considered cheap, I guess, but that name brand stuff is still too expensive for me).

TST is also a good shopping area closeby (farther than mong kok). One mall in that area is called Langham place and was pretty cool with these HUGE escalators going up like 6 floors at a time. TST also has a lot of saunas and brothels in the area. 

I also thought it was pretty funny how Bourdain said the cleavers didn't make sense to him, haha.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks slowtyper. I think bourdain went to that michelin starred place too. It sounded great. I'm definitely going to hit both up when I go. 

k.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep he did, however he went to a different location. The one close to CCK is smaller. 

HK in may...gonna be hot as balls.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 21, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> HK in may...gonna be hot as balls.



Dang, I was going to go in January, but it didn't work out.

k.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 21, 2012)

May isn't that bad, July is when it gets crazy hot. I love the 3 starred place in HK (Lung King Heen). It doesn't translate directly to value - but the food is sufficiently impressive to me. I couldn't get a lunch sitting, so I asked for a dinner one (they serve dim sum during lunch). 

After dinner, I asked for a place at lunch the next day before they got my bill. And that's how I got my lunch sitting.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 21, 2012)

colin.....if u ask them how much it is...lemme know....if u r gonna order one i might want one for the hell of it.....ryan


----------

